# Problemas al Compilar el gnome

## HawkMoon

La compilar el gnome me da error en las xfree, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria

> > !!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

> > !!! Function src_compile, Line 13, Exitcode 2

> > !!! (no error message)

> > !!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.2.0-r12.ebuild .

----------

## elcesar

 *HawkMoon wrote:*   

> La compilar el gnome me da error en las xfree, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria
> 
> > > !!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.
> 
> > > !!! Function src_compile, Line 13, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

  Si no me equivoco eso esta causado por un bug de la version el bison

sys-devel/bison

      Latest version Available: 1.34-r1

      Latest version Installed: 1.28-r3

 Yo con esa he conseguido compilar bien las XFree. HAz un:

emerge bison-1.28-r3.ebuild

 Espero que funcione.

----------

